
Why You're Experiencing JavaScript Fatigue - joshmanders
https://www.joshmanders.com/javascript-fatigue
======
gapatriot
Chasing the shiny new also lends to version 1.0 types of problems. You would
have designed it differently if you had _just_ known that one thing you didn't
totally understand. If you are working with your well known toolset you are
much less likely to get the design wrong. Also not just using the shiny and
new for each new project, the long lived project that has chased the shiny and
new and has way too many shiny and new frameworks that have since been thrown
on the trash-heap of development time.

